# Just bought an R34 GTR at last!



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Hi chaps,

At last, I have one, been wanting for years now and I've finally got one. Absolutely love it, just got to try and resist modifying the hell out of it now! Its already started though, changed the wheels today for some 19" Advan RS's, very sexy.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice looking example


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks a beauty


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

The wheels look nice on the car!


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks great Paul, well done :thumbsup: Brakes look a bit gay though now


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Really nice! :wavey: silver R34's are stunning!


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

looks beautiful I'm jelous


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Congratulations, im sure it will soon be around the 7 - 800bhp mark.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice and very good colour :smokin:


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Does look stunning in silver. 

If I'm being honest though, not digging the wheels.

I can talk though, my whells are gold  

Chris


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Looks great , not seen many silver ones with the colour coded front splitter !


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

That's a nice R34. I like the colour.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice car, best colour!

id go down to 18s and get some really good rubber instead of extra wheel. but the style looks really nice!

check out some Prodrive GC10G wheels, mmmmmmm


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

damn those wheels look good! Now just some bigger brakes to fill them up


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Congrats on the R34! New wheels look great.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

looks sweet.
nice wheels as well.

let see how long it takes to start modding:chuckle: 
once you start its hard to stop :chuckle:


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

I know, it’s like a disease isn't it, once you pop you can’t stop! I'm going to try and keep it as it is if I can, got some Nismo side & rear skirts going on next week and that’s it for the moment. I'm just happy to actually own one at last, I made the fatal mistake of driving customer cars and knew I had to have one.


----------



## onion76 (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks wonderful! 
Godzilla's culture is alive.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Very nice mate. Well done on finally getting one.


----------



## johnthesifu (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice clean beast that is :bowdown1:


----------



## Mr Gee (May 14, 2004)

Well done - 

The dream is real now !! 

I'm digging the wheels BTW :-


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Mr Gee said:


> Well done -
> 
> The dream is real now !!
> 
> I'm digging the wheels BTW :-


Me to, cant stop looking at them!


----------



## razi-islam (Aug 19, 2005)

looks nice mate...what you doing next?  its xmas soon treat yourself and the GTR!


----------



## freerapper (Oct 18, 2007)

hell no da car look soooooooooooooo dam hot i really love it more than u can imagin and i hope one day i could have one


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Nice looking car Paul


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Very nice Paul :thumbsup:

At this rate there will be more North London Skylines around than Scoobs!


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

That would be nice!


----------



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

*Wrongbitz*

Thought you would never own a :bowdown1: DATSUN:bowdown1: lol...........!

Finally Seen the light after running 12.5s in your 900BHP Supra 

Not sure on the wheels where did you get the car from ..



Barry


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Ha ha, I've always liked them mate, just kept putting it off getting one. 

11.8 actually! 

Hows your old bucket, still rotting away in the garage?


----------



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

*Wrongbitz*

Old Bucket pmsl! you know the old ones are the best..


11.8 you must be over the moon with that:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 



Barry


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Yeah! I love silver R34's. And nice special wheels you got there!


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Me to! Got my skirts going on this week, I'll post some new pics up ASAP. I'm still resisting modifying it, suprisingly!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi Paul, it's Piers here. (You checked over the black Soarer for me before Donington in March, the one Andy looks after for me). I've got a BNR34 too, but am busy modifying the hell out of it. Can't go back now... sometimes really wish I could! 

Loving the look of yours. And the wheels look great on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Very nice car. I like the car color in combination with the wheel type and color!

take care!

cheers


----------



## KHANZ (Aug 18, 2007)

Lovely motor mate
How much did she set you back ?


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Thrust said:


> Hi Paul, it's Piers here. (You checked over the black Soarer for me before Donington in March, the one Andy looks after for me). I've got a BNR34 too, but am busy modifying the hell out of it. Can't go back now... sometimes really wish I could!
> 
> Loving the look of yours. And the wheels look great on it. :thumbsup:


Hi Piers, how are you? How many cars have you got?! Hows your Soarer going, all ok? Haven't heard from Mr No Knees for awhile.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Paul, I just wondered what made you move from the Supra.... 

p.s. Almost bought a GT4 from you back in the day... must have been 5 years ago now. Silver one with a TRD wing.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

I've still got my Supra mate W h i f b i t z - specialising in imports and exports of cars and parts

I remember that GT4 yes, quite a nice one that one.


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Very clean 34!! Congrats!!!

A stock GTR is like a blank canvas waiting to be painted. Modification is irresistable!!


----------



## 战神GT-R (Nov 15, 2007)

sexy dude


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Whifbitz said:


> Hi Piers, how are you? How many cars have you got?! Hows your Soarer going, all ok? Haven't heard from Mr No Knees for awhile.
> 
> Cheers
> Paul


The black Soarer is very happy, thanks. :smokin: Don't really get to use it much though.  Tried to get a new windscreen from Autoglass off the insurance this summer and it has taken months to sort out. They got the glass from Japan, and then had to order the rubber surround from Japan again :headbang:  

Andy No Knees op went well and he has two working legs now, and his third is proably OK too as he got married this summer in Cuba to a stunning firebrand of a filly, Pete Tong. :bowdown1: This may be why he is quiet lately. :chuckle: Oh, and he was probably off fighting that fire in East London... :flame: 

I haven't got as many cars as you, Paul. :chuckle: Sold the white Soarer convertible in the UK and the red FD3S here to facilitate the latest engine tune. Down generally to the GTR now for trackdays here and a mildly boosted Aristo Vertex 300 TT for tooling around.


----------



## GSlider (Nov 18, 2007)

Beautiful! Congrats on finally gettting your GTR!


----------



## KHANZ (Aug 18, 2007)

NISMO SIDE SKIRTS now to finish the job


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

KHANZ said:


> NISMO SIDE SKIRTS now to finish the job


They are in the paintshop right now!


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Nice choice! It's gonna look mean with those. Are you also fitting the Nismo skirts for the rear bumper?


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Yep, side and rear skirts at the same time, I'll stick some new pics up when they're done.


----------

